# SWTOR: Weltweiter Launch des Star Wars-MMORPGs - Warteschlangen unvermeidbar, neue Server unterwegs



## TheKhoaNguyen (20. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *SWTOR: Weltweiter Launch des Star Wars-MMORPGs - Warteschlangen unvermeidbar, neue Server unterwegs* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: SWTOR: Weltweiter Launch des Star Wars-MMORPGs - Warteschlangen unvermeidbar, neue Server unterwegs


----------



## masterkoron (20. Dezember 2011)

Von gestern auf heute sind insgesamt 79 neue Server online gegangen. Damit hat SWToR (219 Server) 43,58% der Server von WoW (491 Server).


----------



## DrProof (20. Dezember 2011)

masterkoron schrieb:


> Von gestern auf heute sind insgesamt 79 neue Server online gegangen. Damit hat SWToR (219 Server) 43,58% der Server von WoW (491 Server).


 
Hey du bist Analyst...


----------



## DrProof (20. Dezember 2011)

Mein Server war schon um 9 Uhr morgens mit ner 200er Warteschlange bestückt... weil Bioware versäumt hat neue RP-PVP Server zu stellen im deutschen Raum... dabei ist der einzige schon seit dem 15. voll...


----------



## chbdiablo (20. Dezember 2011)

Wollte gerade noch ne halbe Stunde rein, aber mein Server hat schon ne 400er Warteschlange. Ich hoffe das sich das bald ändert, so ist das wirklich nervig.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (20. Dezember 2011)

DrProof schrieb:


> Mein Server war schon um 9 Uhr morgens mit ner 200er Warteschlange bestückt... weil Bioware versäumt hat neue RP-PVP Server zu stellen im deutschen Raum... dabei ist der einzige schon seit dem 15. voll...


 
Gleiches gilt für dessen PvE-Gegenstück, obwohl es mittlerweile noch einen leeren RP-Server gibt. Selbst der Server, den ich als Ausweichpunkt gewählt hatte, ist mittlerweile bis zum Anschlag voll. 
Das ist gar nicht gut, bei meiner zeitweise etwas unzuverlässigen Internetverbindung.


----------



## privategsus (20. Dezember 2011)

Da hat Bioware definitiv etwas vergessen zu beruecksichtigen, naemlich die Population der jeweiligen Server zu steuern. Mein englischer PVP Server Chuundar hat bereits um 12Uhr mittags eine Warteschlange von ueber 500 Leuten, hingegen sind andere Server nur leicht bevoelkert. Das laesst darauf schliessen, das es keinerlei Limitierung fuer das Anlegen neuer Charaktere durch neue Benutzer fuer alle Server gibt. Server mit einer hohen, maximalen Bevoelkerungsrate(auch wenn diese an einem Morgen natuerlich nicht ersichtlich ist) sollten dann fuer neue Spieler eventuell als weniger attraktiv eingeblendet werden, denn es ist mit Warteschlangen jenseits der 1000 zu rechnen, wenn das gro der Leute, die bereits in der Pre-Order den Server bevoelkert haben, online kommen wollen. Ich dachte, man haette solche Erkenntnise aus den stattgefundenen Stresstests gewonnen. Insofern lassen wir nun ein weiteres Mal unsere eigenen Nerven strapazieren und fuehren einen ganz persoenlichen Stresstest durch frei nach dem Motto "Wie lange und oft moechte ich in einer Warteschlange von mehreren 100 Leuten verbringen, bevor ich mir zwischenzeitlich einen anderen Server suche, bis das Problem gehandhabt wird?" In diesem Sinne, hoch lebe die Queue.


----------



## haymon (20. Dezember 2011)

*DAS ist nervig!*

Bei meinem Account hab ich, wie jeder andere vermutlich auch fünf Sicherheitsfragen angegeben.
Einmal wollte ich vom Rechner meiner Frau in das Spiel (BETA) einsteigen (PC steht im Selben Raum) da wurde ich nach einer Sicherheitsfrage gefragt. (Name des besten Freundes)
Ich wusste nicht mehr welchen Namen ich angab, oder dürfte mich beim Erstellen des Namens bei der ursprünglichen  Antwort verschrieben haben. Nun werde ich IMMER nach DIESER EINEN Frage gefragt!!! 
Ich komme nicht einmal mehr auf meinen Account, ohne diese eine Frage richtig zu beantworten!!!! Resultat: Acc gesperrt.
WOZU MUSS ICH DANN 5 SICHERHEITSFRAGEN ANGEBEN, WENN IMMER NUR DIE EINE KOMMT?????

Mittlerweile bin ich dermaßen frustriet. Auf meine Mails kommen nur computergenerirte Mails zurück, in denen steht, dass ich mich an den Tel.-Support wenden muss, da ich aus Österreich bin - DOCH DA GIBT ES KEINE LÖSUNG FÜR DAS PROBLEM!!!! Und ausserdem erreicht man niemand mit dem man persönlich sprechen kann. Mann wird von einer Tel. Schleife in die nächste geleitet und wieder zurück.
KA, wann ich das Spiel jemals spielen kann. Seit 28.11. warte ich vergebens auf Hilfe keine Reaktion. Ich habe bereits mehrere Mails an den Support geschickt immer wieder die selbe Antwort: Wende dich an den Telefon-Support.
Kann mir vlt. hier jmd weiterhelfen?


----------



## LowriderRoxx (20. Dezember 2011)

haymon schrieb:


> Ich wusste nicht mehr welchen Namen ich angab, oder dürfte mich beim Erstellen des Namens bei der ursprünglichen  Antwort verschrieben haben. Nun werde ich IMMER nach DIESER EINEN Frage gefragt!!!
> Ich komme nicht einmal mehr auf meinen Account, ohne diese eine Frage richtig zu beantworten!!!! Resultat: Acc gesperrt.
> WOZU MUSS ICH DANN 5 SICHERHEITSFRAGEN ANGEBEN, WENN IMMER NUR DIE EINE KOMMT?????


Die eine Frage wird wiederholt, damit deine Sicherheitsfragen nicht "abgeerntet" werden koennen. Erklaerung dazu stand vor einiger Zeit im offiziellen Forum, aber da die Suche noch immer deaktiviert ist, kann ich keinen Link liefern.



> Mittlerweile bin ich dermaßen frustriet. Auf meine Mails kommen nur computergenerirte Mails zurück, in denen steht, dass ich mich an den Tel.-Support wenden muss, da ich aus Österreich bin - DOCH DA GIBT ES KEINE LÖSUNG FÜR DAS PROBLEM!!!! Und ausserdem erreicht man niemand mit dem man persönlich sprechen kann. Mann wird von einer Tel. Schleife in die nächste geleitet und wieder zurück.


Hat nichts mit deinem Herrkunftsland zu tun. Alle Probleme dieser Art mit den Security Questions koennen nur und ausschließlich ueber die Telefonhotline geklaert werden. Leider ist das Problem seit Beginn nicht gerade selten, da recht viele Menschen wohl Sonderzeichen in ihren Antworten verwendet, ihre Antworten vergessen oder schlicht nicht sauber eingetippt haben. Daher ist die Hotline seit Beginn der EGA-Phase ueberlastet, zumindest die Nummer fuer GER/UK/FRA. 

Es fuehrt kaum ein Weg an der elendig langen Warteschleife vorbei. Sorry.


----------



## z3ro22 (20. Dezember 2011)

klar ändert sich das nach sovielen jahren mmos sollten ihr das eigentlich wissen oder ist das euer erstes mmo?


----------



## FragGyver (20. Dezember 2011)

Toll ist auch, wenn man als Heiler mitten im Flahpoint Bosskampf vom Server fliegt und danach 2 Stunen Wartezeit hat. Ganz grosses Kino


----------



## z3ro22 (20. Dezember 2011)

@FragGyver wer bei einen mmo realese unbedingt vorne dabei sein will aus welchen grund auch immer ist selber schuld.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Dezember 2011)

FragGyver schrieb:


> Toll ist auch, wenn man als Heiler mitten im Flahpoint Bosskampf vom Server fliegt und danach 2 Stunen Wartezeit hat. Ganz grosses Kino


... ich hatte bislang noch nie Wartezeit nach einem Disco?! Sei es der Fehler in der ersten Flashpoint Instanz ( ToR ist knallhart abgestürzt, ohne Fehlermeldung ) oder Disco wg. Inaktivität.

Ich konnte immer sofort neu verbinden, ohne Wartezeit.


----------



## Puet (20. Dezember 2011)

Zu den angezeigten Wartezeiten sollte man nach meiner Erfahrung "großzügig" noch ein Drittel draufhauen, damit eine realistische Wartezeit rauskommt.
Das Thema Warten nach Disco hatte gestern auch einer im Chat erwähnt, er hatte 1 Stunde zu warten gehabt.


----------



## masterkoron (20. Dezember 2011)

FragGyver schrieb:


> Toll ist auch, wenn man als Heiler mitten im Flahpoint Bosskampf vom Server fliegt und danach 2 Stunen Wartezeit hat. Ganz grosses Kino


 
Wenn dich driekt wieder anmeldest kommst auch direkt wieder rein ohne Wartezeit. Wenn dich natürlich erstmal 10 Minuten lang drüber aufregst natürlich nichtmehr .


----------



## wurzn (20. Dezember 2011)

ich fands nicht lustig. mittlerweile wurde die population auf dem server angehoben, trotzdem blöd, weil nun keine zeit mehr. wozu des ganze stress-geteste??? stell sich einer vor man zahlt abo, und ständig ne std warten oder so. da kommt was zusammen....
hotline is abzocke, da wird man auf die seite verwiesen. 
und mein beitrag im swtor forum wurd nach ca 2 min gelöscht, ohne das ich beleidigend oder ausfallend wurde. nur keine negativ beiträge zulassen. naja. jetzt sagen einige: "der erste monat is doch umsonst". nö is er nicht, wurd mit dem spiel gekauft, also bezahlt. und rechnet man die std weg, die ich gewartet hab, is des schon kein voller monat mehr.
mal gucken wie es sich noch entwickelt, aber die art und weise passt mir schon wieder gar nicht. imo glaub ich nicht, das sie von mir noch einen cent bekommen.


----------



## Daishi888 (20. Dezember 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... ich hatte bislang noch nie Wartezeit nach einem Disco?! Sei es der Fehler in der ersten Flashpoint Instanz ( ToR ist knallhart abgestürzt, ohne Fehlermeldung ) oder Disco wg. Inaktivität.
> 
> Ich konnte immer sofort neu verbinden, ohne Wartezeit.


 
Wir reden hier auch von normalen Spielern/Leuten 

Solch ein Disco hatte gestern mein menschlicher Gefährte auch... sehr ärgerlich! Da muss nur mal kurz der Router aussteigen, schon darfst wieder ne Stunde warten. Die Server könnten wenigstens so eingestellt sein, dass die die Verbindung 2-3 Minuten lang versuchen wiederherzustellen... bis dahin sollte man dann alle mal wieder mit dem Inet verbunden sein. Sind ja meist Zwangstrennungen oder kurze Router-Disconnect-Geschichten...


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (20. Dezember 2011)

Daishi888 schrieb:


> Sind ja meist Zwangstrennungen oder kurze Router-Disconnect-Geschichten...


 
Von diesem Problem bin ich eher betroffen. Dadurch, dass ich meinen Rechner über das WLan mit dem Netz verbinden muss und dieses teilweise kurz aussetzt, muss ich mich manchmal komplett neu einwählen, da auch die Verbindung zum Benutzerkonto getrennt wurde. Da lande ich dann auf jeden Fall in der Warteschlange.

Ich überlege bereits, ob ich daran noch etwas ändern kann, denn sonst wird das Spielen etwas ungemütlich, wenn die Serversituation so bleibt.


----------



## haymon (20. Dezember 2011)

LowriderRoxx schrieb:


> Hat nichts mit deinem Herrkunftsland zu tun. Alle Probleme dieser Art mit den Security Questions koennen nur und ausschließlich ueber die Telefonhotline geklaert werden. Leider ist das Problem seit Beginn nicht gerade selten, da recht viele Menschen wohl Sonderzeichen in ihren Antworten verwendet, ihre Antworten vergessen oder schlicht nicht sauber eingetippt haben. Daher ist die Hotline seit Beginn der EGA-Phase ueberlastet, zumindest die Nummer fuer GER/UK/FRA.
> 
> Es fuehrt kaum ein Weg an der elendig langen Warteschleife vorbei. Sorry.


 
Ich bin sicher eine Stunde in der Support-Schleife gehangen. Es war *KEINE* Warteschleife.
Mittels Tonband werden dir Vorschläge für dein Problem unterbreitet, nur... für mein Problem gibt es keine Tonbandhilfe. Schlussendlich kommt dann immer der Verweis auf die www.swtor.com -Seite. Nunja, nicht gerade Hilfreich, zumal ich ja auf die Seite nicht zugreifen kann!


----------



## weisauchnicht (20. Dezember 2011)

Bei den ganzen Wartezeiten und Hilfe Optionen würde Ich das eher als Fehlstart nicht als Attacke bezeichnen


----------



## Daishi888 (20. Dezember 2011)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Von diesem Problem bin ich eher betroffen. Dadurch, dass ich meinen Rechner über das WLan mit dem Netz verbinden muss und dieses teilweise kurz aussetzt, muss ich mich manchmal komplett neu einwählen, da auch die Verbindung zum Benutzerkonto getrennt wurde. Da lande ich dann auf jeden Fall in der Warteschlange.
> 
> Ich überlege bereits, ob ich daran noch etwas ändern kann, denn sonst wird das Spielen etwas ungemütlich, wenn die Serversituation so bleibt.



Würde Dir empfehlen ein W-Lan-Kabel zu holen...
Aber mal im ernst; hast Du nicht die Möglichkeit ne physikalische Verbindung herzustellen? In der Theorie kann ein Netzwerkkabel bis 100m lang sein.... habe es mal mit 50m probiert; keine Probleme.


----------



## d00mfreak (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich finde ja, es ist eine Frechheit, bei einem MMO auch noch den Client verkaufen zu wollen....


----------



## Skaty12 (20. Dezember 2011)

Wird das Spiel eigentlich in einer Woche spielbar sein? Will das Spiel nem Kumpel zu Weihnachten schenken und wäre doof, wenn es dann nicht läuft :/


----------



## Daishi888 (20. Dezember 2011)

Skaty12 schrieb:


> Wird das Spiel eigentlich in einer Woche spielbar sein? Will das Spiel nem Kumpel zu Weihnachten schenken und wäre doof, wenn es dann nicht läuft :/



Dähä? Abgesehen von den Warteschlangen auf manchen Servern, nicht auf allen, sind noch genug "freie" vorhanden und weitere sollen folgen, läuft das Spiel butterweich von der Hand und macht dabei sehr viel richtig! Von Abstürzen und technischen Problemen habe bislang und im Gegensatz zu anderen Spielen nur sehr wenig mitbekommen. Ich kann seit Freitag zocken und muss sagen, dass ich sehr positiv überrascht bin, weil ich zu dem Spiel auch nur durch diverse Arbeitskollegen und Freunde gekommen bin, da ich mir gedacht habe; "Ah nicht schon wieder so ein MMORPG, wo man von A nach B rennt und sich alles wie Arbeit und nicht wie Spaß anfühlt." Und jetzt nach 3 Tagen zocken (natürlich nicht durchgehend) kann ich sagen, dass bei SWTOR endlich mal die Änderungen gemacht wurden, die ich mir bei MMORPG's schon lange wünsche!
Somit kann ich Dir nur empfehlen; Hols deinem Freund Heute noch und beginnt Eure Saga!


----------



## hogan1980 (20. Dezember 2011)

Mich würde mal interessieren, warum man nicht per PAYPAL ein Abo abschließen kann.
Ich soll trotz PAYPAY eine Kreditkarte hinterlegen.. Was zur Hölle?!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (20. Dezember 2011)

Daishi888 schrieb:


> Würde Dir empfehlen ein W-Lan-Kabel zu holen...
> Aber mal im ernst; hast Du nicht die Möglichkeit ne physikalische Verbindung herzustellen? In der Theorie kann ein Netzwerkkabel bis 100m lang sein.... habe es mal mit 50m probiert; keine Probleme.



Das Problem liegt folgendermaßen: das Modem hängt an der Anlage in der Garage, die im Erdgeschoss liegt. Ein Kabel müsste von dort aus drei Etagen hoch reichen und temporär wahrscheinlich durch den Flur führen, bis sich jemand der Ahnung hat erbarmt und es durch den Schacht für die Telefonleitung legt. 
Ich weiß nicht, wie kompliziert so etwas ist, sonst hätte ich es wohl schon selbst gemacht. 
Bislang war der Leidensdruck allerdings relativ gering, weil ich keine Onlinespiele mehr gespielt habe, seit ich umgezogen bin.

Zur Zeit halten sich meine Probleme allerdings in Grenzen, aber mal schauen, wie das heute Abend ist, wenn ich aus der Stadt zurückkehre.


----------



## FragGyver (20. Dezember 2011)

z3ro22 schrieb:


> @FragGyver wer bei einen mmo realese unbedingt vorne dabei sein will aus welchen grund auch immer ist selber schuld.


 
Ich bin doch immer wieder über die soziale sowie thematische Inkompetenz mancher Zeitgenossen überrascht. Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!

War nebenbei auch ein Netzproblem. Versatel bastelt scheinbar gerade wieder an der Infrastruktur. Ich hoffe ja, das da bald ein neuer RP-PvP Sever erscheint, dann fang ich auf jedenfall neu an^^


----------



## Meskalation (20. Dezember 2011)

Naja, in 12 min. von Position 297 auf 200 halte ich nicht wirklich für eine Wartezeit, die "sich im Rahmen hält"...
Wenn das in paar Tagen immer noch so ist, dann war's das sehr schnell für mich mit sw:tor.
Ich warte bestimmt nicht 30 min und mehr auf ein Game, bevor ich das spielen kann - egal welches...


----------



## DerTyp001001 (20. Dezember 2011)

hab schon mehrere Male über 4h gewartet die letzten Tage. Aktuell hab ich mich vor 90min angemeldet und sitze hier: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=sywcjb&s=5


----------



## Meskalation (20. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir sind es jetzt auch schon über 30 min und immer noch 100+ Plätze...

Schon fast ne Frechheit - mit was hosten die denn? 486er von 1994?! -.-


----------



## rotskippy (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich frag mich ob WOW damals auch so nen Ansturm beim Release gehabt hat?! 

Aber was die Wartezeiten angeht, da müßten doch viele das doch bereits vom Arbeitsamt gewöhnt sein oder?!


----------



## Sirius89 (20. Dezember 2011)

rotskippy schrieb:


> Ich frag mich ob WOW damals auch so nen Ansturm beim Release gehabt hat?!
> 
> Aber was die Wartezeiten angeht, da müßten doch viele das doch bereits vom Arbeitsamt gewöhnt sein oder?!




Ja,WoW hatte damals auch so nen Ansturm.Ich war nich live dabei aber ich hab Screenshots gesehen mit Warteschlangen von bis zu 17 Stunden.


----------



## Malifurion (20. Dezember 2011)

Hoffentlich bleiben diese Zahlen. Ich gönne es Bioware so sehr!!! Die sind mir wesentlich sympatischer als Blizzard. Blizzard ist was für die Masse, mit ihrer blöden Convention und was weiß ich noch alles. Aber die Jungs aus Redmond werden hier absofort ganz schön dumm in die Röhre glotzen.


----------



## Longinos (20. Dezember 2011)

Die Update News ist ein Witz!


----------



## IlllIIlllI (20. Dezember 2011)

in 6 monaten sinds auch nur noch 800.000 spieler und in 12 monaten wirds free to play 
wem der gedanke nicht gefällt sollte schon jetzt 2 abos aufmachen


----------



## Malifurion (20. Dezember 2011)

Nach 12 Monaten F2P? Dann schneiden die sich ins eigene Fleisch. Wenn es nach dem geht, dann brauchste nie wieder ein MMO kaufen.


----------



## McDrake (20. Dezember 2011)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bleiben diese Zahlen. Ich gönne es Bioware so sehr!!! Die sind mir wesentlich sympatischer als Blizzard. Blizzard ist was für die Masse, mit ihrer blöden Convention und was weiß ich noch alles. Aber die Jungs aus Redmond werden hier absofort ganz schön dumm in die Röhre glotzen.


Würde (!) SWTOR auch so erfolgreich werden, gäbe es sicherlich auch solche Events. Ist ja nicht so, dass es nicht genug StarWars-Nerds geben würde.

Zum Thema:
Bin jetzt echt am überlegen, wie ich das anstellen soll:

Ich muss was essen. Aber bei WOW kann ich mich mal ausloggen nd eine Stunde später wieder loslegen.
 Bei SWTOR bedeutet das eigentlich folgendes:
Ausloggen, gleich wieder einloggen um in die Warteschlange zu kommen, ERST JETZT Nachtessen machen, abspülen und danach hoffen, dass man in ner halben Stunde an der Reihe ist :/


----------



## Vordack (20. Dezember 2011)

DrProof schrieb:


> Hey du bist Analyst...



???

Er hat eine Feststellung gemacht und sie nicht ANALYSIERT


----------



## Vordack (20. Dezember 2011)

haymon schrieb:


> Bei meinem Account hab ich, wie jeder andere vermutlich auch fünf Sicherheitsfragen angegeben.
> Einmal wollte ich vom Rechner meiner Frau in das Spiel (BETA) einsteigen (PC steht im Selben Raum) da wurde ich nach einer Sicherheitsfrage gefragt. (Name des besten Freundes)
> Ich wusste nicht mehr welchen Namen ich angab, oder dürfte mich beim Erstellen des Namens bei der ursprünglichen  Antwort verschrieben haben. Nun werde ich IMMER nach DIESER EINEN Frage gefragt!!!
> Ich komme nicht einmal mehr auf meinen Account, ohne diese eine Frage richtig zu beantworten!!!! Resultat: Acc gesperrt.
> ...



1. Sciherheitsfragen sind Sicherehitsfragen. Hier wird es endlich mal sicher gehandhabt. Wenn Du sie nicht als sicher einordnest )nur Not irgendwo notierst) ist es nicht EA's Schuld 
2. Wenn Du mal auf swtor.com geschaut hättest wüßtest Du daß Dein Problem NUR Durch ein Telefonat geklärt werden kann.
3. Ruf morgens um 5:30 an, da hatte ich vor 4 Tagen nur 10 Min Warteschleife.

Ich hatte aber das selbe Proble  Der Zettel auf dem ich die Antworten notiert hatte ging beim renovieren verschütt. Habe an 2 Tagen je 120 Min. in der Warteschleife gehangen. Danach las ich im tor Forum daß einer seinen Vater beauftragt hat morgens um 5:00 anzurufen - erfolgreich


----------



## Rabowke (20. Dezember 2011)

McDrake schrieb:


> [...]Ich muss was essen. Aber bei WOW kann ich mich mal ausloggen nd eine Stunde später wieder loslegen.
> Bei SWTOR bedeutet das eigentlich folgendes:
> Ausloggen, gleich wieder einloggen um in die Warteschlange zu kommen, ERST JETZT Nachtessen machen, abspülen und danach hoffen, dass man in ner halben Stunde an der Reihe ist :/


 Wobei ich jetzt nicht weiß wie lange es dauert das du bei Idle zurück zum Char-Auswahlmenü kommst. Ich könnte schwören das mein Rechner gestern 30min 'idle' war & ich aus dem Char.-Auswahlmenü nicht rausgeflogen bin, ergo ich konnte sofort wieder verbinden.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich komme zur Zeit gar nicht mehr bis zur Warteliste, weil es vorher schon einen Fehler gibt.
An meiner Internetverbindung kann es nicht liegen, da andere Server zugänglich sind. So ein Pech aber auch, zur Zeit habe ich keine Lust, woanders einen neuen Char anzufangen.


----------



## MrBigX (20. Dezember 2011)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bleiben diese Zahlen. Ich gönne es Bioware so sehr!!! Die sind mir wesentlich sympatischer als Blizzard. Blizzard ist was für die Masse, mit ihrer blöden Convention und was weiß ich noch alles. Aber die Jungs aus Redmond werden hier absofort ganz schön dumm in die Röhre glotzen.


Star Wars war schon was für die Masse bevor Blizzard überhaupt gegründet wurde. Ich hab auch das Gefühl, dass es sehr viel mehr Spiele im SW Universum gibt als Blizzard bisher insgesammt Spiele veröffentlicht hat.


----------



## McDrake (20. Dezember 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wobei ich jetzt nicht weiß wie lange es dauert das du bei Idle zurück zum Char-Auswahlmenü kommst. Ich könnte schwören das mein Rechner gestern 30min 'idle' war & ich aus dem Char.-Auswahlmenü nicht rausgeflogen bin, ergo ich konnte sofort wieder verbinden.


Müsste man mal testen


----------



## Sven0815 (21. Dezember 2011)

wir sprechen uns in 4 Wochen wieder wenn alle den Content durchhaben und sich wieder anderen Spiele widmen..
oder in 3 Monaten wenn man mit DumpingClientPreisen wehement neue Leute sucht..
oder in 6 Monaten wenn die Server zusammengelegt werden weil alles ausgestorben ist..
oder in nem Jahr wenn das Spiel so tot ist wie WAR und EA trotzdem an seinen 12€ festhält anstatt mit F2P die Server wieder zu füllen..


----------



## Tut_Ench (21. Dezember 2011)

Das wirklich ärgerliche ist, dass es schon am Wochenende teilweise enorme Wartezeiten von mehreren Stunden gab und da konnten nur diejenigen spielen, die vorbestellt hatten und freigeschaltet wurden.
Da kann mir keiner von Bioware oder EA kommen und sagen "Ups, wir haben garnicht mit so einem großen Ansturm gerechnet, das hat uns völlig überrascht".
Jetzt nach offiziellem Release brechen viele Server vollständig zusammen, weil auch auf die vollen Server weiter Leute draufströmen, entweder weil ihre Freune da spielen oder weil sie gut besuchte Server nehen wollen, weil dort mehr geht.

Die wirklich angeschmierten sind die Vorbesteller, die mit ihrem Char auf Stufe 20 oder höher sind, eine Gilde haben und schon Kontakte geknüpft haben, denn die können/wollen sich jetzt nicht einfach einen neuen Server suchen. Die hätten einfach die Charaktererstellung für alle bereits überlasteten Server für en Rest des Jahres sperren sollen. Jeder, der nen Char auf so einem Server hat kann spielen, der Rest muss warten oder erstmal draußen bleiben, bis die Kapazitäten erweitert werden.

Wir mussten heute Abend eine Instanz abbrechen, weil bei einem Gildie der Client weggeraucht ist und er beim direkten Login auf Warteschlangen-Platz 1000 saß...so macht das echt kein Spass.


----------



## Enisra (21. Dezember 2011)

Sven0815 schrieb:


> wir sprechen uns in 4 Wochen wieder wenn alle den Content durchhaben und sich wieder anderen Spiele widmen..
> oder in 3 Monaten wenn man mit DumpingClientPreisen wehement neue Leute sucht..
> oder in 6 Monaten wenn die Server zusammengelegt werden weil alles ausgestorben ist..
> oder in nem Jahr wenn das Spiel so tot ist wie WAR und EA trotzdem an seinen 12€ festhält anstatt mit F2P die Server wieder zu füllen..



vor dem Release war ich ja Skeptisch, da eigentlich jedes Spiel das als großer WoW-Killer (warum auch immer man ein Spiel das einem nichts getan hat tot sehen will) gehyped wurde ne Pleite war
Aber jetzt wo so die neue Form der SWTOR-Hater auftaucht, die ähnlich wie ihre Verwandte Brut der WoW-Hatern argumentiert, also irgendwelchen Blödsinn erzählen der total aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen ist oder sich sonst auch hauptsächlich auf´s Flamen beschränkt, könnte das Spiel alleine auf diesen Herleitungen beruhend, ein gutes Potenzial haben


----------



## Brainpulse (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe noch nie ein MMO gespielt. Daher klärt mich mal bitte jemand auf:

Ein Storybasiertes Rollenspiel setzt voraus, dass bestimmte Ereignisse zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt passieren. Wie funktioniert das dann beim MMO wenn jeder zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt einsteigt und die Ereignisse die einem in der Story wiederfährt, im MMO zeitlich unterschiedlich verteilt sind?

Mal angenommen im Spiel findet irgendein Krieg statt, mit tausenden von Spielern. Dann müsste ja nach meinem Verständnis über die nächsten Jahre am ein und dem selben Ort ein permanenter Krieg stattfinden.

Also wie funktioniert ein storybasiertes MMO? Ich einfach nicht wie eine Singleplayer Kampagne mit einem MMO funktionieren soll!


----------



## Loplop (21. Dezember 2011)

Brainpulse schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie ein MMO gespielt. Daher klärt mich mal bitte jemand auf:
> 
> Ein Storybasiertes Rollenspiel setzt voraus, dass bestimmte Ereignisse zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt passieren. Wie funktioniert das dann beim MMO wenn jeder zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt einsteigt und die Ereignisse die einem in der Story wiederfährt, im MMO zeitlich unterschiedlich verteilt sind?
> 
> ...


 
Im Großen und Ganzen funktioniert das gar nicht - weshalb MMOs für mich als klassischen RPG-Fan auch eher langweilig sind. Im Tolkien-MMO LOTRO z.B. spielst du von Level 1-65 in einer Welt, die storytechnisch unverändert bleibt; Story-Entwicklungen finden in sog. "Instanzen" statt, d.h. Quests, die man nicht mehr in der eigentlichen Hauptwelt mit den ganzen anderen Spielern spielt, sondern in kurzen Single-Player-Abschnitten. Für mich persönlich hat es nur immer ziemlich die Stimmung versaut, wenn ich z.B. als Abschluss einer Questreihe in einer Instanz eine Gruppe Räuber auslösche, die es nach Verlassen der Instanz, also in der regulären Spielwelt, aber weiterhin gibt.

kA ob das jetzt verständlich war... jedenfalls: Eine dynamische Story wie in einem "echten" RPG gibt es in MMOs nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Dezember 2011)

Loplop schrieb:


> Im Großen und Ganzen funktioniert das gar nicht - weshalb MMOs für mich als klassischen RPG-Fan auch eher langweilig sind. Im Tolkien-MMO LOTRO z.B. spielst du von Level 1-65 in einer Welt, die storytechnisch unverändert bleibt; Story-Entwicklungen finden in sog. "Instanzen" statt, d.h. Quests, die man nicht mehr in der eigentlichen Hauptwelt mit den ganzen anderen Spielern spielt, sondern in kurzen Single-Player-Abschnitten. Für mich persönlich hat es nur immer ziemlich die Stimmung versaut, wenn ich z.B. als Abschluss einer Questreihe in einer Instanz eine Gruppe Räuber auslösche, die es nach Verlassen der Instanz, also in der regulären Spielwelt, aber weiterhin gibt.
> 
> kA ob das jetzt verständlich war... jedenfalls: Eine dynamische Story wie in einem "echten" RPG gibt es in MMOs nicht.


... das ist aber nur bedingt richtig.

WoW hat damals ein System names "phasing" eingeführt, soll heißen, dass sich Gebiete nach deinem persönlichen Fortschritt verändern. IMO kam dieses System per Wrath of the Lich King. 

D.h. du siehst Gebiete zum Teil anders als andere MMO Spieler, bildhaft gesprochen: wenn du eine Stadt in Schutt und Asche legst, ist sie bei dir zerstört, ein anderer sieht eine vollkommen neue Stadt.

Bei ToR ist das ziemlich gut umgesetzt, wobei ich hier nur vom Sith Inq. reden kann: es kommt durchaus vor das bestimmte Personen nicht mehr, sagen wir mal, aktiv ins Spielgeschehen eingreifen, warum auch immer. 

Diese Personen sind dann IMO auch weg, jedenfalls hab ich eine Person, die warum auch immer nicht mehr da ist, nicht mehr gesehen. Instanzen sind hier die Ausnahmen.

Ansonsten zum Thema MMO: erlebst du ja die Geschichte für dich selbst, die Geschichte ist bislang auf deine Figur fixiert. D.h. du 'brauchst' keine Mitspieler dafür, was aber im Gegensatz zu WoW absolut grandios ist: Leute in deiner Gruppe können an deinen Gesprächen teilhaben. Die Antworten, die man wählt, werden intern ausgewürfelt & so entsteht ein dynamisches Gruppenspiel mit Gruppengesprächen.

Jedenfalls würde ich dir, Loplop, ToR ans Herz legen: der Fokus ist IMO auf die Geschichte und dich gerichtet, die "Mainstory"-Quests sollen sich wohl allein bis hin zu Stufe 50 lösen lassen, d.h. du bist auf keine Hilfe angewiesen.


----------



## DrHasenbein (21. Dezember 2011)

McDrake schrieb:


> Würde (!) SWTOR auch so erfolgreich werden, gäbe es sicherlich auch solche Events. Ist ja nicht so, dass es nicht genug StarWars-Nerds geben würde.
> 
> Zum Thema:
> Bin jetzt echt am überlegen, wie ich das anstellen soll:
> ...



du kannst bei SWTOR eingeloggt bleiben. Solltest du nach einer gewissen Zeit wegen Inaktivität aus dem Spiel geschmissen werden, landest du maximal in der Charakterauswahl des Servers, wirst aber nicht direkt vom Server gekickt


----------



## Rabowke (21. Dezember 2011)

DrHasenbein schrieb:


> [...] wirst aber nicht direkt vom Server gekickt


Echt nicht? Das wär ja toll. Bei WoW biste ja nach x. Minuten im Char Screen vom Server geworfen worden.
Meine Freundin hat die "lustige" Angewohnheit mich immer dann am PC zu stören wenn ich ToR spiele bzw. spielen will.


----------



## DrHasenbein (21. Dezember 2011)

deffiniere "stören"   

wie auch immer ... ich wurde bisher nie aus der Charakterauswahl geworfen. Auch nicht, wenn ich mich mal für ein Stündchen vom PC entfernen musste


----------



## Daishi888 (21. Dezember 2011)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich komme zur Zeit gar nicht mehr bis zur Warteliste, weil es vorher schon einen Fehler gibt.
> An meiner Internetverbindung kann es nicht liegen, da andere Server zugänglich sind. So ein Pech aber auch, zur Zeit habe ich keine Lust, woanders einen neuen Char anzufangen.



Das selbe Problem hatte mein menschlischer Gefährte auch. Nachdem seine Inetverbindung das zweite mal in folge (Abstand ca. 30min.) einfach mal wieder nicht wollte, wobei es eher an dem Router liegt, aber das ist ein anderes Thema....
Hatten uns schön verabredet... ich ne viertel Stunde früher Feierabend gemacht usw. dann hat er zwei Disco's und dann den "Login-Fehler" und natürlich gerade dann als wir ne vierer Gruppe zusammen hatten um in eine Ini zu gehen... somit war der Abend gelaufen. 

Zu deinem "Kabel-Problem"; Hast Du nichte evtl. die Möglichkeit das Kabel außen zu verlegen? Bei einem Freund war das ähnlich wie bei Dir. Der hat dann das Kabel nach außen verlegt und durchs Fenster wieder rein (Fenster ließ sich noch schließen, das macht dem Kabel in der Regel nichts). 
Das ist natürlich dann nur eine Übergangslösung... Aktuell kenne ich da aber noch so den ein oder anderen und alle haben das gleiche Problem; Disco's ohne Ende... Deswegen benutze ich auch zum zocken auch nur physikalische Leitungen... komplette HAus vernetzt... auch W-LAN dabei, aber das benutze ich nur bei meinem Laptop zum surfen, da ist es nicht so schlimm wenn ich mal kurz warten muss weil die Verbindung mal wieder weg ist.


----------



## Meskalation (22. Dezember 2011)

Und noch bevor's richtig losgegangen ist, hat es bei mir schon wieder aufgehört...

Zum einen war' ja schön und gut mit dem "Vorbesteller Code". Ich frage mich aber warum man unbedingt NOCHMAL einen Code eingeben muss, wenn sowieso für ALLE 30 TAGE gratis sind?!

Pustekuchen - er sagt ich hab kein aktives Abonnement. Die Seite zum erneuten Key eingeben ist entweder überlastet - oder sie zeigt an " herzlichen Glückwunsch, sie erhalten GAR NICHTS".

So steht man nun, 48 nach Release da und kann nicht spielen - gut investierte 50 € -.-

Unfassbar, dass es heutzutage nur noch unfähige Programmierer und schlecht organisierte bzw. programmierte Software gibt.

Zuerst BF3 und nun verscherzt es sw:tor bei mir. Natürlich EA mal wieder. Wobei, gibts überhaupt noch andere Publisher...?


----------



## Vordack (22. Dezember 2011)

Meskalation schrieb:


> Unfassbar, dass es heutzutage nur noch unfähige Programmierer und schlecht organisierte bzw. programmierte Software gibt.



Genau, ALLE sind blöd, nur Du nicht 

Tu mir ein gefallen und erstelle mal einen technischen Entwurf für eine Webseite die einen Ansturm von sagen wir mal 4 Millionen User gleichzeitig aushält, flüssig bleibt und erreichbar ist.

Wenn Du es schafftst beweist Du meinen ersten Satz, ansonsten tu uns allen ein gefallen und hör auf Bullshit in Wörter umzuformen.

eduit: So fähige Programmierer habe ich selten erlebt. Es komm bei mir keine Fehlermeldung (Die Website ist nicht verfügbar) wenn auf die Seite gehe sondern ich werde in eine Warteschleife gesetzt.

edit2: 1 Min später bin aich auf meinem Account - huch?


----------



## GeneralPaul (22. Dezember 2011)

Meskalation schrieb:


> Und noch bevor's richtig losgegangen ist, hat es bei mir schon wieder aufgehört...
> 
> Zum einen war' ja schön und gut mit dem "Vorbesteller Code". Ich frage mich aber warum man unbedingt NOCHMAL einen Code eingeben muss, wenn sowieso für ALLE 30 TAGE gratis sind?!
> 
> ...


 

Viel besser:
Ich habe noch 27 Tage frei zum spielen (habs ja gekauft) aber ich darf nicht spielen solange ich denen nicht meine PayPal/Karten-Daten gebe? Oh ja, Alternativ darf ich schon einen GameTime-Code kaufen und eingeben.... HEY EA ICH WAR SCHON SO DOOF ES ZU KAUFEN. Möchte die vlt noch ne Kopie vom Ausweis? und von der Lohnabrechnung?

Spiel gekauft inkl 30 Tage spielzeit, darf diese 30 bereits bezahlten Tage aber nur spielen wenn ich den folge Monat schon im Vorraus bezahle?

Rechtsbruch Nr 112341 seitens EA?
Bereits bezahlte Dienstleistung nicht bereitstellen bevor vorher unbekannte Nachforderung bezahlt wurde


Ich wollte die 30 Tage schaun wie mir das Spiel gefällt. Anscheinend möchte EA mir die Entscheidung abnehmen


----------



## CANN0NF0DDER (22. Dezember 2011)

GeneralPaul schrieb:


> Viel besser:
> Ich habe noch 27 Tage frei zum spielen (habs ja gekauft) aber ich darf nicht spielen solange ich denen nicht meine PayPal/Karten-Daten gebe? Oh ja, Alternativ darf ich schon einen GameTime-Code kaufen und eingeben.... HEY EA ICH WAR SCHON SO DOOF ES ZU KAUFEN. Möchte die vlt noch ne Kopie vom Ausweis? und von der Lohnabrechnung?
> 
> Spiel gekauft inkl 30 Tage spielzeit, darf diese 30 bereits bezahlten Tage aber nur spielen wenn ich den folge Monat schon im Vorraus bezahle?
> ...



naja, abgebucht wird erst nach den freien tagen, du kannst auch eingeben und direkt wieder löschen das funktioniert auch mit nem paypal konto, belastet wird es erst nnach ablauf der freien spieltage


----------



## Rabowke (22. Dezember 2011)

CANN0NF0DDER schrieb:


> naja, abgebucht wird erst nach den freien tagen, du kannst auch eingeben und direkt wieder löschen das funktioniert auch mit nem paypal konto, belastet wird es erst nnach ablauf der freien spieltage


 Nein ... das wäre ja zuviel verlangt. Oder das man überhaupt bei einem MMO, was nicht free2play ist, seine Kontodaten angeben muss ... ganz furchtbar!



Es gibt halt einige Leute die wollen sich aufregen. Wobei ich denke das ich ohne gültiges Abo nur dank dem 'headstart' spielen konnte ...


----------



## Enisra (22. Dezember 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Es gibt halt einige Leute die wollen sich aufregen. Wobei ich denke das ich ohne gültiges Abo nur dank dem 'headstart' spielen konnte ...


 
ja, vorallem wenn bedenkt dass das Spiel auch noch von EA kommt, da brennen bei manchen extrem schnell die Sicherungen durch


----------



## GeneralPaul (23. Dezember 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nein ... das wäre ja zuviel verlangt. Oder das man überhaupt bei einem MMO, was nicht free2play ist, seine Kontodaten angeben muss ... ganz furchtbar!
> 
> 
> 
> Es gibt halt einige Leute die wollen sich aufregen. Wobei ich denke das ich ohne gültiges Abo nur dank dem 'headstart' spielen konnte ...


 

Es ist ja auch so schön wenn man abends etwas spielen möchte und da plötzlich steht:

Dieser Account besitzt keinen registrierten aktiven Zugang! (obwohl man den Key schon Tage vorher registriert und freigeschaltet hat)


Ja, da regt man sich auf!


----------



## Rabowke (23. Dezember 2011)

GeneralPaul schrieb:


> Es ist ja auch so schön wenn man abends etwas spielen möchte und da plötzlich steht:
> Dieser Account besitzt keinen registrierten aktiven Zugang! (obwohl man den Key schon Tage vorher registriert und freigeschaltet hat)
> Ja, da regt man sich auf!




Ehrlich: wie lange dauert es ein Abo "richtig" einzustellen? Sei es ELV, Kreditkarte oder falls zur Hand eine Spielzeitkarte.

Das ist ein Aufwand von ~2-3 Minuten, es ist ja nicht so das du erst fünf Stunden in der Warteschlange sitzt und dir dann gesagt wird du kannst nicht zocken. Des Weiteren wiederhol ich mich an dieser Stelle: ist es bei einem MMO ( nicht free2play ) nicht normal das man ein Abo einrichtet?


----------



## GeneralPaul (23. Dezember 2011)

Möglicherweise...

Aber ist es nicht auch normal ein Spiel (welches bereits 30 Tage bezahlt ist) zu testen bevor man ein Abo abschließt?
Falls mir das Spiel nach den 30 Tagen nicht genug gefällt, warum soll ich denen trotzdem bereits jetzt meine Bank/Paypal Daten geben?
Drückerkolonnen hasse ich.

Ich hab schon in dir Tischkante gebissen weil automatisch auch ein Origin Account angelegt wird.
Du brauchst ihn nicht, aber wir zwingen dich.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Dezember 2011)

GeneralPaul schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich hab schon in dir Tischkante gebissen weil automatisch auch ein Origin Account angelegt wird.
> Du brauchst ihn nicht, aber wir zwingen dich.


... Origin-Account? 

Das ist mir neu, wo hat dich ToR zu Origin gezwungen?!


----------



## DrHasenbein (23. Dezember 2011)

GeneralPaul schrieb:


> Möglicherweise...
> 
> Aber ist es nicht auch normal ein Spiel (welches bereits 30 Tage bezahlt ist) zu testen bevor man ein Abo abschließt?
> Falls mir das Spiel nach den 30 Tagen nicht genug gefällt, warum soll ich denen trotzdem bereits jetzt meine Bank/Paypal Daten geben?
> ...




das ist doch Quatsch

einen Origin-Account brauchst du für SWTOR nicht und du wirst auch nicht gezwungen dir einen anzulegen


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (23. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaube, an sich ist das Problem mit den Wartezeiten etwas besser geworden.
Dafür habe ich nun ständig den 9000er-Fehler, der dazu führt, dass das Spiel für mich unspielbar geworden ist, da ich ca. alle 5-10 Minuten aus dem Spiel gekegelt werde, nachdem ich zuvor extreme Latenzschwierigkeiten hatte.

Scheinbar geht es mir da nicht alleine so, wenn ich in das offizielle Forum schaue. Warum das seit dem 22. so ist, ob es am Patch liegt, weiß ich nicht, aber ich hoffe, da passiert bald etwas, denn an sich macht das Spiel schon eine Menge Spaß.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Dezember 2011)

Wie äußert sich dieser 9000'er Fehler? 

Bislang hatte ich halt nur die Abstürze in der Black Talon, aber das war ein "richtiger" Absturz im Sinne von ToR war beendet. Keine Fehlermeldung, keine .log Datei - nichts.

An deiner "komischen" DSL Leitung (  ) kann dieser Fehler ja kaum liegen. Soll ich mal vorbei kommen und unter deine Haube schauen? 



Spoiler



... deinem PC natürlich. Wenn du magst auch bei deinem Auto ( Rollator! ).  



Kumpel von mir hat auch keine Probleme und sein Bruder auch nicht. Wobei dieser über schlechte Performance jammert, er zockt auf einem alten Laptop & kauft sich die Tage wohl einen besseren.

Ich drück dir jedenfalls die Daumen das du die Tage, sofern du dazu kommst, die böse Seite in dir entdeckst und vorallem weiterspielen kannst.


----------



## GeneralPaul (23. Dezember 2011)

DrHasenbein schrieb:


> das ist doch Quatsch
> 
> einen Origin-Account brauchst du für SWTOR nicht und du wirst auch nicht gezwungen dir einen anzulegen


 
Tja, anscheinend lesen sich einige das kleingedruckte nicht durch. Selbst jenes das man unter *required* anhaken muß wenn man sich nen swtor.com account anlegt.

SWTor FAQ:
*Will I require an Origin account in addition to a SWTOR account? *Yes, you will require an active Origin account in addition to a _Star Wars_: The Old Republic account. You can create a new Origin account by going to the Origin Account Registration page, entering your email address in the appropriate space and clicking “Start my EA Profile.” This will take you to a screen where you can create your EA Master ID and set your password. You can also start a new Origin account by logging in with either your Facebook or PlayStation Network accounts, or by downloading and running the Origin client for the first time.​ 
und

https://account.swtor.com/user/register

We may create or link an EA account for you later.

Terms and Conditions.


By creating an EA/Origin account for use with _Star Wars_™: The Old Republic™, I agree that ........


Nix Quatsch
Beim Anlegen des SWToR Accounts wird automatisch auch ein Origin Account angelegt.
Kann dir gerne die schriftliche Bestätigung des SWToR Supports geben.

Der Client wird (noch) nicht benötigt, ja, aber ein Account ist trotzdem Zwang.​


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (23. Dezember 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wie äußert sich dieser 9000'er Fehler?
> 
> Bislang hatte ich halt nur die Abstürze in der Black Talon, aber das war ein "richtiger" Absturz im Sinne von ToR war beendet. Keine Fehlermeldung, keine .log Datei - nichts.
> 
> An deiner "komischen" DSL Leitung (  ) kann dieser Fehler ja kaum liegen. Soll ich mal vorbei kommen und unter deine Haube schauen?



Daran kann es eigentlich nicht liegen.
Wenn mal das Wlan zusammenbrach, wurde ich komplett abgemeldet, nun bleibt mein Konto aber angemeldet.

Die Latenz wechselt zwischen gut und grottenschlecht und dann lande ich wieder in der Serverauswahl. Ich habe nun auch im offiziellen Forum einen Beitrag verfasst, aber meine Log-Datei ist zu lang. 
Dort steht an einer Stelle allerdings auch was merkwürdiges, was bei den anderen nicht steht:


> 20111222224632 ERROR  Download ReliableSourceBadIntegrity: Reliable source serving corrupt data
> 20111222224643 ERROR  Reliable source serving corrupt data


Den Launcherfix habe ich bereits durchgeführt.

Ka, ich warte mal ab, was sich da tut. Nun muss ich eh erst einmal arbeiten und dann ist Weihnachten und danach habe ich zur Not noch Skyrim. 
Aber ich würde ja schon gerne weiter Rebellen brutzeln...


----------



## Oli22 (24. Dezember 2011)

Bin noch nie vom server geflogen oder hatte nen spiel-absturz
lediglich läd er manchmal etwas sehr lange beim verlassen der einen zur anderen Welt!!

Da ich erstmal und warscheinlich auch immer auf nem RP server spiele habe ich absolut gar keine probleme mich einzuloggen, denn der server ist immer verfügbar =D

Alos das mit Origin?!?! Ich hab zwar BF3 und deswegen auch Origin aber....Origin muss ich weder starten noch haben um SW:Tor zu spielen!!


----------



## -DILLIGAD- (25. Dezember 2011)

@GeneralPaul: ... und NEIN, es wird KEIN Origin-Account angelegt. Ich habe das Spiel per Retail im Handel gekauft. Ein EA-Account hatte ich bereits wg. Dragon Age II- DLCs für die PS3. Diesen habe ich angegeben. Bei der Installation (von DVD) wurde dann vor der Installation gefragt, OB ich ein Origin-Account erstellen will. Hierbei wurden natürlich die "unzähligen Vorteile" benannt. Das Kästchen habe ich folgerichtig NICHT mit Hächkchen versehen und das Spiel installiert.

Mein System ist origin-frei und SW-TOR läuft einwandfrei.


----------

